# Was the acceleration boost worth it for you?



## Catchymoon

More or less than you expected? If no are you satisfied anyway?(like you got your moneys worth??

Have you have a Chance to check your 0-60mph/0-100km time, if so top 3(or 1) best number?


----------



## Catchymoon

For those who has tried both a P- or P3D and an AWD, does it «kick»/Take of more like a P or closer to AWD?


----------



## garsh

Catchymoon said:


> For those who has tried both a P- or P3D and an AWD, does it «kick»/Take of more like a P or closer to AWD?


You can see a comparison between the Performance and AWD w acceleration boost in this video:





This video compares a regular AWD to an AWD with acceleration boost:


----------



## garsh

Also, here's the existing thread where acceleration boost is being discussed:

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/acceleration-boost.14990

I'd consider merging the two, but I think that would delete the poll in the OP.


----------



## Needsdecaf

No one who bought it is going to say no...


----------



## Catchymoon

garsh said:


> Also, here's the existing thread where acceleration boost is being discussed:
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/acceleration-boost.14990
> 
> I'd consider merging the two, but I think that would delete the poll in the OP.


You're right, Garsh. I should've searched the forum internally, instad I used Google to check out every thread and YouTube video I could. You can delete this thread Is it possible for you to merge my two posts without the poll on the other thread? If not I may just write them in one post (as was originally intended, haha)



Needsdecaf said:


> No one who bought it is going to say no...


 That sounds like something I would do, I would justify that it was worth it endelesly in my head until I foil myself so say it was the right choice even though it wasnt, hopefully Musk suprises those who bought the acc boost package for current P speed when/if there is a plaid modus for the P in the future as stealth is worth 2k more, thats where I feel salty, it gets u halway so if it was 1k I would be estati (which is dependent on the 990 motor being identical to 980, worth dreaming, as it sometimes becomes true at Tesla, even dreams which were actually reality and not a Dream the two times you looked at OTA and saw free 5% not only once but twice!)


----------



## Drhalo

I bought the upgrade. Was it worth it? Hell NO. Is it freaking fun? Hell Yes. I was regretting not spending the money on the P+ (P- wasn't available when I bought my car). I was in discussions with Tesla to trade for a P-, and then this upgrade came out. I paid the money and now I don't feel the regret of not getting the P. In my mind this is a really nice compromise between the AWD and the sheer pull of the P. So for most I would say this isn't worth it. If you want near the fun of the performance model 3, I think it's a good splurge for the fun factor. But, does it make fiscal sense? Nope.


----------



## Major Victory

$2K is not enough for Me to fool myself or anyone else in this case. It was worth it. Its an obvious increase in performance a bit more than expected actually.

Like any upgrade or purchase, it is a relative value distinct for everyone in their own situation. If I made that $2k in a month v. a week v. a day it would change my perspective.

From past upgrades on cars and motorcycles this was the easiest ever and did not void my warranty. Another benefit beyond quicker acceleration.


----------



## Nom

I'm asking for the boost as a Christmas present for myself and my LR AWD. I generally can't come up with ideas for Christmas presents for myself so I thought I was being good by having something to ask for this year!  $2K is a bit over the typical present price that I get though! 

So, should I push for it? I would love to hear from new folks and updates from prior posters here on whether they have been happy that they dropped the $2K .... or, do you just get used to it and no longer appreciate it after a bit? All insights appreciated!


----------



## Drhalo

Nom said:


> I'm asking for the boost as a Christmas present for myself and my LR AWD. I generally can't come up with ideas for Christmas presents for myself so I thought I was being good by having something to ask for this year!  $2K is a bit over the typical present price that I get though!
> 
> So, should I push for it? I would love to hear from new folks and updates from prior posters here on whether they have been happy that they dropped the $2K .... or, do you just get used to it and no longer appreciate it after a bit? All insights appreciated!


I bought it the 1st day it was offered. Yes 100% worth it for me. It's so frivolous, but damn it its maximum fun. I regret not buying the performance version so this was my consolation prize that made me regret it a lot less. You only live once, and the extra boost of acceleration is useful day to day. I'm sorry, the smile every day is worth it.


----------



## quentinsf

I was very tempted - I love the fact that when I was out walking my dog I discovered I could have an upgraded car by the time I got back to it! 

But I realised that I would probably only ever use the extra acceleration about twice, and for the same money I could buy a top-of-the-range iPad Pro which I'd use about twice an hour. . Good sense has prevailed. So far.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Not sure of the technology, but could an acceleration boost work for a SR+? I know it will never be like an AWD or Performance, but I'd pay to drop 0-60 from 5.2 down to 4.5...


----------



## Gugpilot

It would be worth if it were sold with track mode v2.


----------

